# Top Forum posters



## Harri Rautiainen

Current active members:



HTML:


Member Name		Join Date	Last Activity	Post Count

hakukani 	        10.01.07	18.05.09	14642
Grumps 	        	03.02.03	18.05.09	10527
Carl H. 	        02.02.03	18.05.09	10430
martysax 	        13.10.04	18.05.09	10340
bruce bailey 		22.12.03	18.05.09	8678
bandmommy 		04.07.07	18.05.09	8600
Gordon (NZ) 		03.02.03	17.05.09	8446
Dr G 	                03.02.03	18.05.09	8042
Dave Dolson 		02.02.03	10.07.08	7088
gary 	                04.02.03	18.05.09	7003
saxmanglen 		02.02.03	17.05.09	6958
Bill Mecca 	        02.02.03	18.05.09	6480
SAXISMYAXE 		13.06.03	18.05.09	6409
kcp 	                02.02.03	18.05.09	6309
JL 	                03.02.03	18.05.09	5965
chitownjazz 		03.04.04	18.05.09	5860
RootyTootoot 		24.05.07	15.05.09	5688
Reedsplinter 		28.07.07	14.04.09	5376
J.Max 	        	24.02.06	18.05.09	5314
fballatore 	        15.12.04	18.05.09	5217
Pete Thomas 		12.09.04	18.05.09	5080
milandro 	        22.12.06	18.05.09	5014
jazzbluescat 		02.02.03	18.05.09	4915
Jonathan C. 		26.02.07	16.05.09	4859
Razzy 	        	07.02.03	18.05.09	4807
Morry 	        	02.02.03	18.05.09	4762
Hurling Frootmig 	24.03.03	18.05.09	4535
MojoBari 	        02.02.03	18.05.09	4479
zxcvbnm 	        18.07.07	17.05.09	4453


----------



## jrvinson45

Lest we forget...

gary had his counter reset at 10,000; hence, he actually has over 17,000 posts!


----------



## gary

jrvinson45 said:


> Lest we forget...gary had his counter reset at 10,000; hence, he actually has over 17,000 posts!


...runs and hides in shame.


----------



## NissanVintageSax

C'mon Harri, you're not even up there! Just watching the action at a distance eh?


----------



## hakukani

gary said:


> jrvinson45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lest we forget...gary had his counter reset at 10,000; hence, he actually has over 17,000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...runs and hides in shame.
Click to expand...

...me too.


----------



## BigVSax

Averaging 17 posts per day is pretty impressive, hak. Even with 17,000 posts Gary only is averaging 7 per day. No one else even comes close...


Guess there's not much else to do in Hawaii?


----------



## jrvinson45

BigVSax said:


> Averaging 17 posts per day is pretty impressive, hak. Even with 17,000 posts Gary only is averaging 7 per day. No one else even comes close...
> 
> Guess there's not much else to do in Hawaii?


Once you've read all the books on the island....


----------



## NissanVintageSax

The roads just lead to the same places, over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over.................................................................................................


----------



## Jazz House

If Hak overtakes Gary, will Hak get the Most Prolific Poster badge or will it stay the same?


----------



## stormott77

If I lived in Hawaii my surfing would be much better and my sax playing would suck! When we get good waves in California I slip up on the practicing every day.


----------



## hakukani

stormott77 said:


> If I lived in Hawaii my surfing would be much better and my sax playing would suck! When we get good waves in California I slip up on the practicing every day.


You're not old, fat, and chained to a desk every day...


----------



## kcp

I'm in that list? :shock:


----------



## bandmommy

Oh my goodness.... I'm number 6 on "The List". 
I don't know if I should be proud, or ashamed.


----------



## martysax

bandmommy said:


> Oh my goodness.... I'm number 6 on "The List".
> I don't know if I should be proud, or ashamed.


In a week or less you should be under me for a while.

See how that feels.


----------



## gary

martysax said:


> bandmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.... I'm number 6 on "The List".
> I don't know if I should be proud, or ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> In a week or less you should be under me for a while. See how that feels.
Click to expand...

Why does "even more shame" come to mind. :twisted:

Can you say, "are you _sure_ you took your blue pill" boys and girls?


----------



## bandmommy

Since I'm 'under' 5 guys, I would have to say I'm feeling a little squished. :shock:


----------



## kcp

Notice how there are no people that joined in 2005 on that list. How's that?


----------



## hakukani

I guess 2005 wasn't that good of a vintage.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

NissanMarkVII said:


> C'mon Harri, you're not even up there! Just watching the action at a distance eh?


I only post valuable and carefully considered information as demonstrated in this thread.


----------



## Dog Pants

Didn't even rate a mention.....story of my life....sigh....


----------



## Rackety Sax

Harri Rautiainen said:


> NissanMarkVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Harri, you're not even up there! Just watching the action at a distance eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I only post valuable and carefully considered information as demonstrated in this thread.
Click to expand...

Yea well, that puts you at a _serious_ disadvantage to the rest of us. Touche, Harri!


----------



## porbem

What is more important? Quality or quantity?

Is there any assessment of Quality rather than about Quantity, i.e., what's about the "DELIVERED VALUE"!

Do we need a pole?


----------



## jazzbluescat

What's it all about, Alfie?


----------



## Grumps

kcp said:


> Notice how there are no people that joined in 2005 on that list. How's that?


That was the year I came back...


----------



## Rackety Sax

Who has the most "PM sent" posts?


----------



## Rackety Sax

porbem said:


> What is more important? Quality or quantity?
> 
> ...


Quantity! Any ol' thoughtful and literate bloke can write a few high-quality posts, but it takes real stamina and blowhardiness to light up the wires day in and day out over a stretch of years.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

chitownjazz said:


> Who has the most "PM sent" posts?


 Private Message statistics are private.


----------



## Budget Explosion

then I guess you won't reveal who has hit the "Report Post" button the most.


----------



## Yofis

chitownjazz said:


> ...blowhardiness...


that would make a good username...so many possible saxual entendres.


----------



## porbem

chitownjazz said:


> porbem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important? Quality or quantity?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Quantity! Any ol' thoughtful and literate bloke can write a few high-quality posts, but it takes real stamina and blowhardiness to light up the wires day in and day out over a stretch of years.
Click to expand...

OK, OK, looking at your avatar :twisted: I may imagine what "real stamina and blow hardiness"  may represent, therefore I won't suggest any sort of pole to validate this.

Thus we will agree that quantity is good too  and we will rank it as "delivered value" to the forum.

Anyway, congrats and carry on the good work for lightning (and thunder) the forum!


----------



## kcp

Grumps said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how there are no people that joined in 2005 on that list. How's that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the year I came back...
Click to expand...

Now that makes sense 



Harri Rautiainen said:


> chitownjazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the most "PM sent" posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Private Message statistics are private.
Click to expand...

Aw come on Harri, you're a very busy forum founder and staff, there's nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Rackety Sax

Harri Rautiainen said:


> chitownjazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the most "PM sent" posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Private Message statistics are private.
Click to expand...

By "PM Sent" I meant a public post with that comment in response to a markeplace ad.

Of course, some of us try to keep our buying habits under the radar. :| (poker face)


----------



## hakukani

chitownjazz said:


> porbem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more important? Quality or quantity?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Quantity! Any ol' thoughtful and literate bloke can write a few high-quality posts, but it takes real stamina and blowhardiness to light up the wires day in and day out over a stretch of years.
Click to expand...

Dern tootin!

I loves me some blowhardiness and stamina.

(pm sent---just kidding)


----------



## NissanVintageSax

PHfssfst. You're all blowhards! -ee-ness'ss's'ss


----------



## Carl H.

Is there a continuum ranging from blowhard to the opposite - which would be...?


----------



## NissanVintageSax

Opposite of Blowhard.

"Suck Little"



But, I digress  .


----------



## Yofis

Carl H. said:


> Is there a continuum ranging from blowhard to the opposite - which would be...?


inhale softly?


----------



## Carl H.

top ... bottom


----------



## NissanVintageSax

in....out

What was this thread about?


----------



## martysax

Yofis said:


> Carl H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a continuum ranging from blowhard to the opposite - which would be...?
> 
> 
> 
> inhale softly?
Click to expand...

Hufflacid!


----------



## NissanVintageSax

Huffalumpawho?


----------



## martysax

NissanMarkVII said:


> Huffalumpawho?


Huffalumpa Burnin' Love! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## jazzbluescat

martysax said:


> NissanMarkVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huffalumpawho?
> 
> 
> 
> Huffalumpa Burnin' Love! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!
Click to expand...

I see the Word Association thread is branching out.

Oh joy.


----------



## saxmusicguy

Here are the updated "SOTW top posters" data displayed graphically:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?168556-Compare-Your-SOTW-Ranking-Here!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

saxmusicguy said:


> Here are the updated "SOTW top posters" data displayed graphically:
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?168556-Compare-Your-SOTW-Ranking-Here!


Because this has created so much interest here are the latest numbers. I do not know how these relate to your graph?


HTML:


User Name               Join Date       Last Activity    Post Count
gary                    2003-04-02        10-24-2011      23,197
hakukani                2007-10-01        10-24-2011      21,047
Grumps                  2003-03-02        10-23-2011      17,076
Pete Thomas             2004-12-09        10-23-2011      13,876
bandmommy               2007-04-07        10-24-2011      13,780
milandro                12-22-2006        10-23-2011      13,314
bruce bailey            12-22-2003        10-23-2011      12,961
Dr G                    2003-03-02        10-23-2011      12,880
Carl H.                 2003-03-02        10-22-2011      11,635
Gordon (NZ)             2003-03-02        10-16-2011      11,166
martysax                10-13-2004        10-16-2011      10,826
JL                      2003-03-02        10-23-2011      10,713
jazzbluescat            2003-02-02        10-23-2011      10,298
kcp                     2003-02-02        10-23-2011       9,632
SAXISMYAXE              06-13-2003        10-23-2011       9,297
jrvinson45              11-22-2003        10-23-2011       8,700
Shaneygrog              2009-05-01        10-23-2011       8,058
Dave Dolson             2003-02-02        10-24-2011       7,800
belliott                2003-11-07        10-24-2011       7,799
Jazz Is All             09-29-2007        10-23-2011       7,480
Bill Mecca              2003-02-02        10-23-2011       7,326
RootyTootoot            05-24-2007        10-23-2011       6,967
saxmanglen              2003-02-02        2011-04-08       6,955
Rackety Sax             2004-03-04        10-24-2011       6,947
MartinMusicMan          07-13-2007        10-23-2011       6,838
Nefertiti               2003-02-02        10-23-2011       6,622
Sigmund451              2003-08-08        10-24-2011       6,471
J.Max                   02-24-2006        2011-09-05       6,268
MojoBari                2003-02-02        10-23-2011       5,949
magical pig             12-15-2005        10-23-2011       5,789


----------



## saxmusicguy

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Because this has created so much interest here are the latest numbers. I do not know how these relate to your graph?


Those are essentially the same data that are displayed on the graph. Thanks for posting the official numbers.


----------



## maddenma

Harri, can you do that for posts/day?


----------



## maddenma

Here's what happens to that list when you look at it from a posts/day perspective.

Name Posts/day
hakukani 14.18
Shaneygrog 8.9
bandmommy 8.3
milandro 7.54
gary 7.42
Pete Thomas	5.53
Grumps 5.41
Jazz Is All	5.04
bruce bailey	4.53
MartinMusicMan	4.37
RootyTootoot	4.32
martysax 4.23
Dr G 4.08
Carl H. 3.69
Gordon (NZ)	3.54
JL 3.39
jazzbluescat	3.23
J.Max 3.1
SAXISMYAXE	3.04
kcp 3.02
jrvinson45	3.01
magical pig	2.71
belliott 2.68
Rackety Sax	2.49
Dave Dolson	2.45
saxmanglen	2.33
Bill Mecca	2.3
Sigmund451	2.16
Nefertiti 2.08
MojoBari 1.87


----------



## saxmusicguy

maddenma said:


> Harri, can you do that for posts/day?


I just did:


----------



## maddenma

What does the X-axis represent?

Never mind... relative ranking.... Helps to read the caption.....


----------



## maddenma

What would be interesting is to show the number of members with the same posts/day rating. I'm guessing the curve goes the other way, with Hakukani still representing an outlier.


----------



## saxmusicguy

maddenma said:


> What does the X-axis represent?


It represents how highly members are ranked, according to Posts Per Day. hakukani, having the most Posts Per Day, has a ranking of 1. Note that the names are only spread out due to crowding. Look at the positions of the dots only.


----------



## saxmusicguy

maddenma said:


> What would be interesting is to show the number of members with the same posts/day rating. I'm guessing the curve goes the other way, with Hakukani still representing an outlier.


Here you go. Of the 1977 members with more than 100 Posts:

1784 members have more than 0 but less than 1 Posts Per Day
114 members have more than 1 but less than 2 Posts Per Day
43 members have more than 2 but less than 3 Posts Per Day
14 members have more than 3 but less than 4 Posts Per Day
12 members have more than 4 but less than 5 Posts Per Day
4 members have more than 5 but less than 6 Posts Per Day
0 members have more than 6 but less than 7 Posts Per Day
3 members have more than 7 but less than 8 Posts Per Day
1 members have more than 8 but less than 9 Posts Per Day
0 members have more than 9 but less than 10 Posts Per Day
0 members have more than 10 but less than 11 Posts Per Day
0 members have more than 11 but less than 12 Posts Per Day
1 members have more than 12 but less than 13 Posts Per Day


----------



## hakukani

I've always been an outlier...


----------



## kcp

Something must be wrong because I'm sure that I make less than 3 posts per day :scratch:


----------



## saxmusicguy

kcp said:


> Something must be wrong because I'm sure that I make less than 3 posts per day :scratch:


Your profile states that you joined on 2/2/2003, so you have been a SOTW member for 3,186 days. You currently have 9,634 posts. 9634/3186 = 3.02.

It is curious, however, that out of the 1,977 members who currently have more than 100 posts, 119 of them (6% of those 1,977 members) joined on 2/2/2003 and 71 members joined the next day. Was this the day SOTW migrated to vBulletin?

According to the official list of join dates, Gandalfe was the only SOTW member for about 2.5 years (between 2/1/2000 and 7/1/2002), at which point a second member joined. About 6 months later, more people started joining.

What's going on with these join dates?


----------



## kcp

saxmusicguy said:


> ...It is curious, however, that out of the 1,977 members who currently have more than 100 posts, 119 of them (6% of those 1,977 members) joined on 2/2/2003 and 71 members joined the next day. Was this the day SOTW migrated to vBulletin?


I'm not sure of the exact date, but yes, it was in 2003 - It took about a week or so for everyone to join back in.

Gandalfe must have modified his joining date when he became mod/admin, but that probably wasn't before 2005 because him and I became mods/admins at the same time. I just never bothered modifying my joining date to the year that I really joined SOTW because I don't remember when that was :toothy9: It must have been somewhere around 1997 or 98.


----------



## saxmusicguy

kcp said:


> Gandalfe must have modified his joining date when he became mod/admin


I wonder how saysax got the only join date in 2002. saysax is not a mod/admin, only has 7 posts, and hasn't been active in about 2.5 years.


----------



## maddenma

kcp said:


> Something must be wrong because I'm sure that I make less than 3 posts per day :scratch:


Careful, you're about to exceed your self-imposed post limit for today. :toothy7:


----------



## Carl H.

Is this Gary's actual or corrected?


----------



## saxmusicguy

Carl H. said:


> Is this Gary's actual or corrected?


I believe Gary's post total is actually 10000 higher than the number displayed in his profile:



jrvinson45 said:


> Lest we forget...gary had his counter reset at 10,000


In creating the displays, I used the number that currently appears on Gary's profile.


----------



## kcp

maddenma said:


> Careful, you're about to exceed your self-imposed post limit for today. :toothy7:


You think so? :mrgreen:

*Saxmusicguy:* You got me. Some things do get messed-up sometimes. I remember once, we found a post dated something like 1969.


----------



## Carl H.

kcp said:


> You think so? :mrgreen:
> 
> *Saxmusicguy:* You got me. Some things do get messed-up sometimes. I remember once, we found a post dated something like 1969.


Wasn't that the first documented Martysaxing?


----------



## saxphil

saxmusicguy said:


> I believe Gary's post total is actually 10000 higher than the number displayed in his profile:


Round Gary's total post count off to the nearest million.


----------

